# 2-

## Daydreamer

!

    .  :    ,  ,    .     .        .        (  ).       2-:         .  ,         , . ,    ,     ,  .    , ,     (  ).   -      ,    2-   .   , ,  =  = .            .           :     . , ,          . ,   -  .    -   ,      .
   .

----------

> !
> 
>     .  :    ,  ,    .     .        .        (  ).       2-:         .  ,         , . ,    ,     ,  .    , ,     (  ).   -      ,    2-   .   , ,  =  = .            .           :     . , ,          . ,   -  .    -   ,      .
>    .


 1, ,     

      .      ,

----------

2-    ...   =

----------


## Dinchik

> , ,          .





> .


  ?       .       . ,        .

----------


## kiry

> 2-


   ?   ?

----------


## kiry

-    .   =  = .           /.

----------

17.11.2010  -7-3/611@


   2-   
   20__ Ļ

       , **    ,     ,        .

       , **     ,     . ,    **       ,    9%  13%,                   .         3  .

----------


## kiry

. 2 . 223                  ,               - - -      .

----------

:
          ...

 :  ,       -   2-  ...

     5- ...     _   _,     ...  ,        ,              ...

P.S.     **     ,               ...

----------


## kiry

. ..  ,    (      "--):           "  ",   -* ,   . .        ,  -...

----------

*kiry*,     :
 ,   .  = _ - _

  :   ,       ...

 -       ...  ...     ""  ""...

         ...    2-     ...

       -               2-    2012  ...

You see?

----------


## kiry

> You see?


   ,      2-    2012  .     =  = .  ,   , sorry.

----------


## YUM

> ... ,         , ...


  (    )         ( ..)  ,  ""     .   ,   .
.. ,    ""   -  73-  76-      ...
  ,  ,     /  / .
 ""   ,   "",         ""   . ,  ,     ,   ,  ""   ...
PS.     .      ,         " "      -18.       ,      ... . 
     ,        .     .    . :Wink:

----------


## Daydreamer

> ?       .       . ,        .


    ,   .     ,     .      .

----------


## Daydreamer

> *kiry*,     :
>  ,   .  = _ - _
> 
>   :   ,       ...
> 
>  -       ...  ...     ""  ""...
> 
>          ...    2-     ...
> 
> ...


**,        2-     ,   ,    ?    (  )      2-,      ?

 : ,   .   (   )            . ,     .     ,       .         . , ,       .    ,          (       ).

----------

...

----------


## Daydreamer

> ...


,   ,    2-       ,   .      .       , , . ?
   ,           ?

----------



----------


## Daydreamer

> 


 ,      ?        ,       .  , , 20%  1500 .,    .

----------

> *kiry*    2-     ...
> You see?


     ,   . 2 . 223           ,    ,     ,    2-       ,  ,   ,     .           ...

----------

:
          ...

         ,  ...         , ..          -       ...   ...

   2-   -    ,   ...

----------

> 2-   -    ,   ...


?

----------

-    2-   ...  ?

        5.7 -         ... 



> 228.        .   
> 1.             :
> ...4)  ,   ,    ** , -     ;


 ,  ,      -         ...

----------

,      
  ,  ,   ,

----------

...   _        ...     5.4  ...

----------

,          :Smilie:

----------

,  ,         -     ,     2011 . :  2011 .    ,     ,     ,       /.   2-  2011 .   =.  "" -    2011 .
  2012 .    ,         2012 .    ,     .    ,      2012 .    2-  ( 1 8.2)     /. ,            ,      ""  "",        2012 ., ? , , .    .

----------

> ...   _        ...     5.4  ...


        ?      .    -     ,    5.4   .           .

----------

> ,  ,         -     ,     2011 . :  2011 .    ,     ,     ,       /.   2-  2011 .   =.  "" -    2011 .
>   2012 .    ,         2012 .    ,     .    ,      2012 .    2-  ( 1 8.2)     /. ,            ,      ""  "",        2012 ., ? , , .    .


    .  3 ,  
1.     -     ,     ,    ,    ,         12  2012 .  -4-3/74         ,   .    -        .
2.  ,      ,      . 5.4.     ,    .        5.7 -              ,       .
3.         -      5,4     ( ,        )

     -   .    ,   -         ,       ,

----------

?

*    2-* ...

----------


## Daydreamer

!

       2-  (         ) /,    .          /  2012           ,       2012 ,   2-    /,   =  = . ,      ,    20%   .          2-    ?  .

----------


## ilmarina

...   _        ...     5.4  


   -         

"    ,  . 5.3 "  "  2-      . 5.4 "  ".             1  2011 .        2011 .,           (   ,     )  2-  2010 .   ,    .

,    2-   . 5.3 "  "     . 5.4 "  ".

----------

*ilmarina*,   ...         2010 ... ...

----------

*Daydreamer*, ...

----------


## Daydreamer

> *Daydreamer*, ...


, ,   .    .          .   .

----------


## ilmarina

> *ilmarina*,   ...         2010 ... ...


 223  .    


1.    ,      2 - 4  ,       :
( .    05.04.2010 N 41-,  07.03.2011 N 23-)
1)  ,                   -      ;
2)      -      ;
3)       () ,   (, ),    -       .
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-)
2.                 ,                ().
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-)

----------

*ilmarina*,  2-     ,      ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 2-     ,      ...


 :No-no:  2- -    .         .             ,     ,          .          ..    ,        .

----------

*GSokolov*, , ,    ...

----------

,       ,   ,       ,        ?    /  , / .

----------


## GSokolov

> *GSokolov*, , ,    ...


: 


> ,     ,     , **       .


 _ _  (      -    ,   __ ),      .        .   ?

----------

*GSokolov*,        ?

   -   ,      ...

      ,     ,     ...

    :



> , **     ,


 ""  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


, .  ,     . ,        1     "2", ..      ,      ,     . ,                . ,         .

----------


## GSokolov

> ""  ?


.   __ __ __,    .   -    ,   -    .   ?
P.S.       " __  ",      ,    .

----------

,     ...              ,   ** ...

----------


## GSokolov

,     ,    ,   .

----------


## esfomintseva

.  .        2014 .             .    2014      ==.            2014. 
 ,       ,  ,         ,              . 
        68.01 ,        .       2014  2016.         68.01   . 
    . 
 ,   68.01    .     2015   2016        .
,   ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

*esfomintseva*,  ,        ,_ _ ,       ,    2-   .     ,  ,    2014   ,    ( 107)    .
   68.1   - ,     .               .   ,     2014    ,               .

----------


## esfomintseva

68.01    ,      .         .
          .

----------


## GSokolov

> 68.01


 68.01  ?        51 ?               .




> .


 __  .

----------


## esfomintseva

,    68.01        68.01

----------


## GSokolov

..  ,        68.01?  ,   ?      ,        .      .             2016      6-.

----------


## esfomintseva

, ,

----------


## esfomintseva

,    ,    .     ,  ,     2015  .   2016,   .    107 "   "  .01.2016 

 ,    .

----------


## GSokolov

,   , .  107.   -  ,        _  ,  _ .      .      ,   2015 ,     .12.2015

----------

*GSokolov*, 



> ()   ,        .


  :
**   2015, :
.12.2015

   (     + 1), :
12.01.2016

----------


## GSokolov

:Nea:  __       .              ,     (   ).

----------

6-      107,    ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...=#post54697386

----------

*GSokolov*,         6-, ,       107...      )   ...

----------


## esfomintseva

- !  . 
          ,       2014   .       2014.

----------


## GSokolov

**,   ,     .   -        107.              ,      .

----------

*esfomintseva*, ?   107    ,      .

----------


## esfomintseva

GSokolov,       ?          .,      ,   ,       .    . 
         .

----------


## esfomintseva

!!!        ..

----------


## GSokolov

*esfomintseva*,        __ ,      ().  ,  ,      ,   2014-.

----------

> !!!        ..


       ?
  2-      ?

----------


## GSokolov

,     . :Frown:

----------

*GSokolov*,    ,       2015   2014    2- 2015,    .04.2015  .

    107 =  ,       2-

----------


## esfomintseva

2014    2  2014,   ))))      107     2015

----------


## esfomintseva

,   2014      2013 ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 2015   2014    2- 2015,    .04.2015  .


   !     ,    .      . 
,      ,   2-    ()   ,             ().     .

----------


## esfomintseva

!!!!     .!    ,     !

----------

